# Thinking about making some pasta pie...



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not exactly a master in pie-making, but I can get some eatable dish out of potatoes, eggs, parmigiano, spices + other vegetables.
This morning, eating a slice of a pie I made yesterday, I was thinking about putting some pasta in.
I think I'll try adding some pre-cooked short pasta like farfalle or fusilli (not the hollow, tubular ones), to the mix and see what happens.

Any idea or advice?

Thanks


----------



## Cerise (Jul 27, 2012)

This one doesn't have potatoes, but maybe it will give you some ideas:

*Spaghetti Carbonara Pie*
Spaghetti Carbonara Pie - Good Housekeeping


----------



## Addie (Jul 27, 2012)

Cerise said:


> This one doesn't have potatoes, but maybe it will give you some ideas:
> 
> *Spaghetti Carbonara Pie*
> Spaghetti Carbonara Pie - Good Housekeeping


 
So many folks in this part of the country make something akin to that pie. Baking leftover pasta for dinner is a given here.

Of course there is also the every popular Frittata. You can put anything in that. I once made one for a bunch of company that had everything including the kitchen sink. Potatoes, red, green, yellow peppers, onions, mushrooms, diced ham, bacon, tomatoes, diced wax beans, broccoli, along with any other veggies I found in the produce department, and eggs. I had my 12" pan filled to the top. Started it on top of the stove and then placed it in the oven. Slid it out onto a pizza tray. Cut into wedges.


----------



## Souvlaki (Jul 27, 2012)

what about pastitsio ? 

or chicken and spaghetti pie? 

whatever you decide to bake remember to add two beaten egg whites in the pasta before you start assembling the pie so they will stay together when baked and served.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 27, 2012)

For us pasta pie contains enough starch / carbohydrates without adding potatoes.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks everybody!

I think I'll go for a fusilli carbonara pie, no potatoes, enclosed in a crispy puff pastry wrapping... Maybe I'll add some nutmeg to the mix.

Thanks again


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Souvlaki, pastitsio looks like what we call timballo in Italy.
I like timballo, but here I would like to make a pie in which pasta is not the dominant ingredient, just floating firmly in the mix.
Maybe my brain is just collapsing due to hot weather and I'm chasing a non-existent bee


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 27, 2012)

A friend makes a pizza with spaghetti as the crust.  I think she bakes the cooked pasta on the bottom of the pan, then adds toppings and bakes some more.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 27, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> A friend makes a pizza with spaghetti as the crust.  I think she bakes the cooked pasta on the bottom of the pan, then adds toppings and bakes some more.



Sounds good! We could call this a "pastizza"...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

*Some Suggestions From Margaux*

Buonasera Luca,

Firstly, in the Ethnic Section, I posted two Savoury Pies, one of which is Provençal with onions & anchovies. Small Short Pasta could certainly be an added ingredient and the pastry is just wonderful and crisp. 

The second is a savoury onion pie, however from Alsace and I believe from my Mom Eva or her Mom Margot. 

Number 3, could be a lovely Calzone, filled with pasta and 4 cheeses ! 

A vegetable lasagne could be an interesting way to utilise Lasagne Sheets, with all types of seasonal veggies; broccoli, cavolo, cauliflower, carrot, onion, potato, garlic & green beans etcetra ... 

Have lovely wkend,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

*Have u selected your Savoury Dough ?*

Luca, Buonasera,

Do you have the dough recipe selected yet ? 

Do you plan to make from scratch ? 


Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 27, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Sounds good! We could call this a "pastizza"...


 

LOL.  How big is your breakfast appetite? 

Pasta Pie | Noble Pig

http://cookingwithbrandy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/dsc05648.jpg


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

Luca,

Have you ever heard of an Empanada Gallega ? This is a savoury tart, filled with tuna, tomato, onion, garlic, bell peppers, leek  and small pasta of choice or even rice filled  ... 

It is delicious as the savoury pie is Crisp, and egg brushed with the white of an egg and baked. 

If interested, I shall post it and post photo.

Kindest, Ciao. 
Margaux


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 27, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonasera Luca,
> 
> Firstly, in the Ethnic Section, I posted two Savoury Pies, one of which is Provençal ... The second is ... from Alsace ... Number 3, could be a lovely Calzone, filled with pasta and 4 cheeses !



Dalle alpi ai pirenei, as we say here! 
(from the Alps to the Pyrenees)



Margi Cintrano said:


> Luca, Buonasera,
> Do you have the dough recipe selected yet ?
> Do you plan to make from scratch ?



No way, I'm too lazy... I want to do some experiments, so I'll use those beautiful ready pastry rolls. It's really difficult to unfold them, they're so sticky, but you spare a lot of time and they're usually decently good, for me.



Margi Cintrano said:


> Luca,
> Have you ever heard of an Empanada Gallega ? This is a savoury tart, filled with tuna, tomato, onion, garlic, bell peppers, leek  and small pasta of choice or even rice filled  ...
> It is delicious as the savoury pie is Crisp, and egg brushed with the white of an egg and baked.
> If interested, I shall post it and post photo.



Never! And yes, I'm interested, I LOVE leeks 

Ciao carissima e grazie mille


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

Luca,

I shall post the Galician Empanada for you over wkend ... This is gorgeous ... and if you prefer, you can sub sausages, bell peps, and rice or pasta ... Very Versatile ...

Yes, I have a Photo or two of this that I have made in Madrid.

Kindest.
Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 27, 2012)

Cerise said:
			
		

> LOL.  How big is your breakfast appetite?
> 
> Pasta Pie | Noble Pig
> 
> http://cookingwithbrandy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/dsc05648.jpg



This sounds ridiculously yummy....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

*Galician Savoury Pie - Empanada Gallega*

Buon Giorno Luca,

Since the time of the Goths, this 7th century variety of empanada has been reflecting the coastal and interior traditions of the NW Galicians in the Iberian Peninsula. 

Empanadas were typically Pilgrims and Shepherds fare, the pastry protecting the fillings. 

In 1611, Francisco Martínez Motiño in the Arte de Cocina, Pastelería, Vizochería y Conservería featured his version using sardines, which is still very popular today. 

Here is the recipe ... Photo to be posted this weekend ... 

 EMPANADA GALLEGA - GALICIAN SAVOURY PASTRY ...  

dough ... 

50 grams or 1 pound all purpose flour
1/2 cup olive oil ( 4 fl. oz. )
1/2 cup ( 125 ml. ) whole milk
salt to taste

filling 1 ...

3 fl. oz or 90 ml. olive oil
2 large onions ( I use Galician sweet ) peeled and chopped finely
3 leeks finely chopped
1 kilo fresh de-seeded, peeled and finely chopped fresh ripe red tomatoes
500 grams of Tuna packed in Olive Oil 
1 egg: beaten for brushing the pastry dough 
3 large red bell peppers finely chopped
2 large green bell or 4 Italian horn shaped peppers finely chopped 
3 garlic cloves minced
black olives sliced and depitted 
capers ( a few )
freshly black and green and rose peppercorns grinded 
pinch oregano
1 tblsp. basil finely chopped
1 tablsp. parsley finely chopped 
1 tblsp. finely chopped thyme or dried 1 tsp. 
*** tiny pasta of choice 

1. preheat oven 220 degrees centig or 425 farenheit degrees ( GAS 7 ) 
2. Mix flour, oil and milk and a pinch of salt together thoroughly
3. transfer to a lightly floured surface and knead to form a smooth dough
4. wrap in a clean kitchen cloth and place in the refrigerator for 1/2 hour
5. while the dough is resting, prepare filling
6. heat oil in large skillet and sauté the onion, bell peppers and leeks for 10 mins. until tender firm
7. add the tomatoes and cook 10 mins. and then, the olives and capers
8. take the dough out of refrig. and divide it in two pieces
9. roll out the large piece on a floured surface to a thickness of 1/2 inch or 1.5 cm. to fit a large baking sheet and spread the filling, and then the tuna on top spread over the veggies.
10. roll out other half of dough and then lay it on top of the pie, and press edges together to make a crust. This is usually prepared in rectangle. Brush the corners and sides with the beaten egg to prevent filling from oozing out.
11. prick the centre of the pie, then brush all over with egg and transfer to oven
12. bake for 15 mins. and then turn heat down to 200 degrees centig or 400 farenheit ( Gas 6 ) and bake for 30 minutes longer.

SERVE WITH A PROSECCO DOC SPARKLING WHITE WINE AND A GREEN SALAD ...

*** I have two others; one is a sausage and ham filled one and one is a chicken, leeks and mushrooms one ... These all can have some cooked al dente tiny pasta or rice inside if you wish ... 

SEMPRE,
CIAO,
MARGAUX.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 28, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno Luca,
> 
> Since the time of the Goths, this 7th century variety of empanada has been reflecting the coastal and interior traditions of the NW Galicians in the Iberian Peninsula.
> 
> ...


500 grams?
Serves 4?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 28, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno Luca,
> 
> Since the time of the Goths, this 7th century variety of empanada has been reflecting the coastal and interior traditions of the NW Galicians in the Iberian Peninsula.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU, GRAZIE! 

This morning I read that a _olla de liebre_ recipe from Francisco Martínez Motiño (or Montiño) probably was the base on which Italian _scalco_ (chief steward) Antonio Latini prepared an _oglia alla Spagnola_, similar to present _cocido Madrileño_, to please his master Don Stefano Carrillo Y Salcedo, the regent of Naples around 1670. And they didn't have the World Wide Web! 

PS This implies that old _olla de liebre_ is somewhat similar to present _cocido Madrileño_. Let's open another thread about this


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 28, 2012)

Cerise said:


> LOL.  How big is your breakfast appetite?
> 
> Pasta Pie | Noble Pig
> 
> http://cookingwithbrandy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/dsc05648.jpg



BIG enough for me and Bobby McGee! (I'll eat Bobby's breakfast, too) 

Awesome photographs, gorgeous recipe, THANKS a lot!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

Bill,

This is a large rectangular pastry filled with tuna etcetra. Much more than four, of course depending on the size of the slices. It is a well known tapa in Santiago de Compostela, Galicia and Montforte de Lemos, Lugo, Galicia ...

This can probably feed 12 people at least, and can be eaten cold or hot ... 

A square should be about the average size of a piece of Sicilian Pizza. 

Kind regards,
Have lovely summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

*Luca: 3 Photos of 3 Different Styles of Savoury Pies*

Photo 1:


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

*Luca: Photo 2 - Margaux*

Photo 2: chicken filled savoury pie pastry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

*Photo 3 Pastry Savoury Pie:  Margaux*

Santiago de Compostela, Empanada Gallega Savoury Tuna Pie


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

Photo 4: Luca

From Margaux


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 29, 2012)

I surprised no one has mentioned Cipaille...it is pastry-based. A friend's mom used to add pasta to it. When served, the ketchup is NOT the bottled kind--it is homemade.

Cipaille Pot Pie Recipe - Food.com - 269937


----------



## Patsa (Aug 14, 2012)

*Looking for Spanish Pastry Filling*

I'm looking for a filling for a savory pastry that I used to buy at the local pasteleria in Madrid where I grew up.  It had currants and pine nuts in it, and I thought it was meat-filled, but my sister said she thinks it had tuna.  It had an exotic flavor to it (almost reminded me of something Arabic or Sicilian) and of course as a hungry teenager I never asked what they put in it, but now I live in Florida and I am so craving those pasteles!  It was shaped like a small loaf, so it was not the typical empanada shape.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2012)

Patsa said:


> I'm looking for a filling for a savory pastry that I used to buy at the local pasteleria in Madrid where I grew up. It had currants and pine nuts in it, and I thought it was meat-filled, but my sister said she thinks it had tuna. It had an exotic flavor to it (almost reminded me of something Arabic or Sicilian) and of course as a hungry teenager I never asked what they put in it, but now I live in Florida and I am so craving those pasteles! It was shaped like a small loaf, so it was not the typical empanada shape. Can anyone help?


 
Calling Margi to the Rescue! Where are you Margi. If anyone can help with this request, it is our Margi. If you give her the neighborhood, she can probably tell you the name of the place where you bought it. She is not only extremely generous with her recipes, but also the history behind the food and the locale. 

Yoohoo, Margi! Where are you?


----------



## Patsa (Aug 15, 2012)

*Spanish Pastry Filling*

Oh, Addie, thanks for the acknowledgement - Okay, it was a pasteleria around the Dr. Fleming/Juan Ramon Jimenez area, but it was a very long time ago (1960s-70s).  I've just recently started ordering the boquerones in olive oil and vinagre that they sold in the supermercado downstairs from our apartment.  (Yum.)


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Patsa, Bienvenidos, 

Welcome to D.C. firstly.

2ndly, it sounds as if you are referring to Empanada Gallega con Atún ... ( post 24 on this thread has foto of this pastry ) ... Is this the one ? It is the most famous and can be made with lacón, smoked ham too ... 

Currants and Pinenuts are not usual however, in Galician cuisine. Pinenuts and currants are more Moorish as the Moors were veered towards fruit and nuts combined in pastries and with meats or fish or poultry, and thus, it can be a Catalan or Mallorquin pastry. 

I know the Cuzco and Santiago Bernabeu neighborhoods quite well, and there are numerous bakeries there ... I would suggest:

a. Is a foto possible ( is it a huge rectangular pastry filled with tuna, and other seafood items, galician onion, garlic, bell peppers and it is seasoned with smoked paprika) ? 

b. there is a bakery, still in business which had started during the 1950s and is well known by Expats, who had worked at the enormous Military Bases during the 50s, 60s and 70s ... It is still there, and owned by a man who is not an Expat, however, he is widely known by numerous expats ... 

C. This is certainly the Cuzco neighborhood ... 

d. we have a client and friend of many years, who has a restaurant on Juan Jiménez and the winemaker owner is also a rancher and owner of enormous cattle ranches in Brazil and my husband, The Vet, is his animal doctor and advisor in cattle research. 

E. I shall peek about the Spanish google tool and see what I can find in Catalonia and Moorish influenced pastries --- 

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Patsa (Aug 15, 2012)

Margi,
Thank you for the quick reply.  I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere!

I have been Googling the Spanish pastry filling and came up with the Gallego version, but that's not it.  As I recall they were small, individual pastries that looked like they had been baked in small loaf pan.  Of course, in my Google travels I "stumbled upon" DiscussCooking and I thought, perfect place to continue my search.

Can't provide a foto as the last time I had this was - well, over thirty years ago!  I'm willing to experiment with variations.

The pasteleria was downstairs from our apartment on Pedro Muguruza, which, yes, was around the Cuzco/San Bernabeu area; I mean, I used to walk to the Cuzco hotel and the stadium from our residence, although it wasn't exactly a short walk.  Now that I think about it, the pasteleria was also a restaurant. Fabulous croissants, too.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

*Cocas: Mallorquin Sweet Pastry Empada*

Patsa,

I am veered toward Cocas, sweet pastry dough called empada which is empanada in Spanish ... The toppings can be sweet and extremely varied ... 

I tend to prefer the savoury traditional from Santiago de Compostela, with tuna and bell pepper, tomato, garlic, smoked cayenne paprika, and grelos which are an indigenious type of beetroot top ( greens ) and spring onion.

Is it an empanada ?  which means Empanar : to wrap and coat or cover in bread or dough and to bake in a pastry covering ... 

COCA: is usually like a large rectangular Pizza without cheese however, and is covered in desired ingredients and baked --- can be sweet or savoury --- 

We shall locate your sweet tooth pleasure, however, after 5th September, because we are at our apartment in Puglia Italia until the 4th or 5th ...


*** Sweet Empanada Dough

3 tlbps water
2 eggs
2 sticks butter sweet 
pinch of salt to taste
1/4 cup sugar 
3 cups flour all purpose



Best regards. Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

*Description: Small Sweet Empanada*

Just got your reply ... and thus, now I know we are hunting for a small sweet empanada ... 

I am on the Gargano Peninsula where we have our apartment and shall not be in Madrid until 4th or 5th September ... However, when I arrive in Madrid, I shall plan a walk over to the streets you have mentioned and with a colleague journalist, we shall find the Bakery, which is still open ...

I also have numerous Spanish cookbks at home, however, not here in Gargano. 

So, patience and I shall do what we can to assist. 

Kind regards.
Margaux.


----------



## Patsa (Aug 15, 2012)

*Spanish Pastry Filling*

Margaux,
Many thanks for the dough recipe.  I think you misunderstood me; I am looking for a savory pastry.  It is a savory filling, not sweet.  Either with meat or tuna, and with pine nuts and currants.  (It maybe even had azafran in it.)

That sounds like a lot of trouble you would incur on my behalf, so please don't feel that you must - unless you like the thrill of the hunt! 

I wish I could go look myself.


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Patsa,
Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Patsa (Aug 15, 2012)

*Thanks so much*

Josie,
Thank you for the welcome!  I just stumbled across this forum when searching for a recipe of a savory Spanish pastry filling I had in my youth.  Any miniscule free time I have, I look for recipes.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Patsa,

We live walkable or just a bit south of Santiago Bernabeu and to the east ... 

Okay, now I took down the notes: savoury pastry with tuna, currants and pinenuts ... Or a meat variety with same ingredients, currants and pinenuts ...

It is an empanada or empada in Galician and Portuguese. 

Have nice evening,
Margi.


----------



## Patsa (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, Margaux.
To make it easier: The place was located on Pedro Muguruza.

It's still morning here, so el almuerzo is still a couple of hours away.

Saluti,
Patsa


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

*Empanadillas*

Buonasera, Buenas Tardes, Good Afternoon,

I have found a recipe in Spanish from Ms. Simone Ortega: Volume 1 of:

1,080 Recetas de Cocina ... 

The Dough:

300 grams all purpose flour
25 grams butter
2 tblps. Evoo = extra virgin olive oil light ( for example: 100% Hojiblanca Olive Variety ) 
1 egg
salt to taste
1 glass water
seasonings to taste 

The Filling: 

1 medium size onion minced finely and sautéed in Evoo 6 mins. until transparent

ground pork or Spanish Ham or Chicken or Tuna 

baguette style bread: one day old breadcrumbs from baguette breaded

nutmeg, parsley, currants, pinenuts 

Combine all and fill the empanadillas ... 

I thank you for your lovely note, and all my best until we return to Madrid Capital ... we shall walk over to Calle Pedro Mugruza and see what we can do and take some photos and Post them.

Hope this recipe from Simone, can assist in meantime ... 

I am also going to check with a well known Chef client and friend, and see what recipes he recommends.

Best Regards,
Ciao. Margaux.


----------



## Patsa (Aug 15, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias, Margaux: I'm so excited!  I'm going to try the recipe this weekend (as, alas, I have no time during the week to putz in the kitchen).  

Lo voy a pasar bomba!  (And I look forward to seeing fotos.)

Ciao.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 15, 2012)

Patsa said:


> I'm looking for a filling for a savory pastry that I used to buy at the local pasteleria in Madrid where I grew up.  It had currants and pine nuts in it, and I thought it was meat-filled, but my sister said she thinks it had tuna.  It had an exotic flavor to it (almost reminded me of something Arabic or Sicilian) and of course as a hungry teenager I never asked what they put in it, but now I live in Florida and I am so craving those pasteles!  It was shaped like a small loaf, so it was not the typical empanada shape.  Can anyone help?


they are empanadas de cuaresma or de vigilia, they can be meat or fish and both depending on the bakers origin will have raisins or nuts.They used to be only available in the period of lent when I live in Spain.


----------



## Patsa (Aug 15, 2012)

*Memory's Getting Jarred*

The quest continues - So I continued to Google (Earth), this time if I could find the pasteleria that sold those lovely savory meat pies. Lo and behold, I found Cafeteria Filipinas, which I remember my family used to frequent when I was a kid. So, I don't know if my memory is playing tricks on me, because Filipinas is on Juan Ramon Jimenez, not Pedro Muguruza, and I couldn't use the street view for PedMu because there was construction going on. The confusion is that I lived in Madrid a total of twelve years, in different apartments on both streets, both as a child and later as a young adult. 

I just know it was around there somewhere.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Madrid has grown into quite a cosmopolitan metropolis since 2000. I know Café Filippinas ... and of course, The Vet and I have dear client friends who own a restaurant on Juan Ramón Jiménez too ... 

Maps on the Internet, are still not totally perfected, in my opinion ... 

I would do a search on Madrid´s Pastelerías en Cuzco ... See what comes up ...

Kind regards. Margaux.


----------



## Patsa (Aug 15, 2012)

I just spoke to my sister, and she said yes, it was Filipinas; she believes that those pastries were their specialty.  There were two: the mini-loaf with meat, and the more empanada-like filled with fish.

I haven't been to Madrid since (gulp) 1979.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2012)

Patsa said:


> I just spoke to my sister, and she said yes, it was Filipinas; she believes that those pastries were their specialty.  There were two: the mini-loaf with meat, and the more empanada-like filled with fish.
> 
> I haven't been to Madrid since (gulp) 1979.


Good luck with your pastry.

Time to think about a visit home.


----------



## Patsa (Aug 15, 2012)

*No One There*

Thank you, dear - There's no family there - I don't really "come from" there (although I grew up there) and my parents have gone to another dimension. Florida is home for me now.

It's interesting how Facebook considers your hometown where you were born. Nothing could be further from the truth.

Maybe a honeymoon if I met someone nice. 

Pero siempre tendre un' alma espanol.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 16, 2012)

*Empanadillas Rellenas de Espinacas y Piñones*

Buenas Días Patsa,

Here is Basque well known Chef Karlos Arguiñano´s ( The Basque Country ) recipe: 

60 grams ( 2 ounces ) pine nuts
1 1/2 pounds Fresh Spinach
4 garlic cloves minced
6 1/2 ounces of ripe red deseeded and peeled tomatoes
3 1/2 ounces shrimp or tuna 
2 hard boiled eggs finely chopped
seasoning to taste and salt & black fresh peppercorns ground

To continue on the theme we had begun yesterday, the USA Embassy Row Expat Community knows Pastelería Filipina quite well. The Magazine  Office, has this bakery, as an advertiser in our magazine --- It is a small world ... 

Well, there are numerous variations on the fillings in which these empanadillas are created and many various ingredients are employed based on regional availability and then, there are Holiday variations ... they are very versatile ...

As confirmed, when I get back to Madrid around the 5th, we shall take a stroll or the Bus up to Filipina and write up a list of the Empanadas and Empanadillas they prepare and take some photos of the bakery, and the avenues located close to the bakery that you mentioned yesterday and I had written down ...

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yum, that sounds lovely


----------



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

Patsa said:


> I'm looking for a filling for a savory pastry that I used to buy at the local pasteleria in Madrid where I grew up. It had currants and pine nuts in it, and I thought it was meat-filled, but my sister said she thinks it had tuna. It had an exotic flavor to it (almost reminded me of something Arabic or Sicilian) and of course as a hungry teenager I never asked what they put in it, but now I live in Florida and I am so craving those pasteles! It was shaped like a small loaf, so it was not the typical empanada shape. Can anyone help?


 
Welcome to DC, Patsa.

The first thing that came to mind was a dish called B'stilla (with chicken) I had at a Moroccan restaurant. As I recall, the phyllo dough was covered with powdered sugar. Could this be what you are looking for? (I'll look through my recipes.)

Pastilla - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

